# 15" MTB Frame



## TechMech (9 Jul 2011)

I'm looking for a 15" MTB frame (26" wheels) to suit a woman rider.

Preferrably alloy and as cheap as possible.


----------



## pepecat (23 Jul 2011)

I have a Puegeot MTB that I'm looking to get rid of - I think it's a 15 inch frame - might be 14 though... 
It's steel, and old (I'd say c 1980s) but its not in bad nick. Bike has new tyres / inner tubes / gear and brake cables, and a new saddle (selle royal ladies comfort) and seat post.
Needs a bit of tinkering on it as the gears are a bit.....well, they change ok, but not all that smoothly at the front, and the rear cassette is a bit rusty / mucky. The bar grips could be doing with changing cos they're not very comfortable, and the rear brake cable and seat post are held by the same clamp - which is a bad design thing. If I raise the saddle to my height and tighten the clamp as much as I can, the seat still works its way down when i'm riding, so by the end by knees are under my chin. 
BUT if you want it for parts or for a cheap 'bash around town' bike, it might be ok. All new parts came from Decathlon, if that's any help.


----------

